# Auto-Trail Taps



## PostieJB7 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi Motor-homers,
I have a Cheyenne 840SE and it comes with Brushed Chrome L180 Mixer taps but so far I can only locate Polished Chrome. 
Please, can anyone help please?
Thank you,
Julian


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning Julian,

Please refer to my previous response to your enquiry here: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-131483-l180.html which I have displayed below.

"Good afternoon Julian,

Auto-Trail taps are supplied to them by Caravan Components, you will find the L180 (not Reich) listed here: http://www.caravan-components.co.uk/epages/BT2955.sf/en_GB/?ObjectID=644147

Regards, 
Chris"

A link to the exact product you require is here: http://www.caravan-components.co.uk/epages/BT2955.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/BT2955/Products/PTA170

Regards,
Chris


----------



## PostieJB7 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi Chris, 
Very many thanks for your help. One tap has started to weep on occasions so can do a swap.
Thanx again.
 Julian


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Chris,

That's an extremely good price! The genuine Reich replacements are normally at least twice that price.

I was a little confused by your last post; you say that the L180 you link to is not Reich, does that mean it's a copy or am I misunderstanding.

The OP might also like to know that Leisure Shop Direct have replacement cartridges for just over £6.

Roger


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning Roger,

The L180 is the factory fitted Auto-Trail tap supplied to them by Caravan Components (Carafax). Reich don't offer a brushed steel tap, the closest they do is the Charisma http://rk-reich.com/product_info.ph....html&XTCsid=5115f684239d09cb74153b013926296a and although they look similar when you look at the dimensions they are different taps even so I am confident that the L180 is not made by Reich. Several models of Reich tap however would act as suitable replacements, but at greater cost and all bar the Charisma which is brass are plastic.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Hi Chris,

Thanks for this. I can only assume that Auto-Trail changed suppliers at some stage. 

The taps in my 2009 Cheyenne are polished chrome on brass. I've replaced one of them and it's definitely Reich. 

It's a very heavy, domestic standard tap.

Roger


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning Roger,

I'm intrigued, are there any marking on there to say it's Reich? Perhaps the tap has been changed previously.

I've never known Auto-Trail to use Reich taps as the L180 is also available in chrome http://www.caravan-components.co.uk/epages/BT2955.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/BT2955/Products/PTA081 and the shower fittings are also supplied http://www.caravan-components.co.uk/epages/BT2955.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/BT2955/Products/PSM059

I have now spoken to Caravan Components who have confirmed the L180 is not Reich and is supplied from an Italian manufacturer, and have been supplied to Auto-Trail as the factory fit for several years now.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Chris,

Now I am intrigued. I purchased mine from Leisure Shop Direct and it's listed as a 'Reich Cara L180 Mixer Tap'. It was identical in every way to the one I removed.

Curiouser and curiouser!

Roger


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon my dear Watson,

Reich don't make a tap called Cara. However having looked at the LSD site, the tap manufacturer is Caraflo and the model as far as I can tell is Milana which is now listed in my Grove Products (Trade suppliers catalogue) http://www.groveproducts.co.uk/produit.asp?id_prod=QQ054406

Regards, 
Sherlock Holmes


----------



## tecchie (Jun 21, 2012)

Grove products and Auto Trail are both owned by Trigano


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Thanks Sherlock,

Looks like it's been mislabelled on the LSD site

Regards

A wiser Watson


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

It's a wiser me, as I never noticed this link before so its worthwhile that I now know where I can purchase them from at Trade.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## cossieg (Oct 27, 2009)

*Taps leaking - are there spare seals anywhere?*

Hi everyone. My Comanche kitchen taps are leaking underneath and sometimes round the collar where it sits on the work surface. I was wondering if there are seals in the tap that can be replaced? I've been to the sites listed in posts above and they don't mention any seals needed to rebuild the tap? In addition, does anyone know how the tap tails are disconnected?


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Cossieg,

I'm not sure that you can buy replacement seals, although they are simple small 'O' rings. If you buy a new cartridge, however, the seals are included.

The tails are a screw fix into the body of the tap and are connected to the plastic pipework by the usual push-fit connectors. To disconnect, push the collet in towards the body of the connector and withdraw the pipe. To refit, simply push the pipe in firmly until it hits the stop. It's then fixed.

Roger


----------

